# France/Belgium...here we come!



## LittleMadam (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi guys,

Haven't posted in ages, and do the odd little explore here and there 

I was just wondering, for my anniversary, me and my ball and chain are going to Belgium/France, basically, I am dragging him along urbexing ha ha! 

I have done a lot of the coast from Dunkirk down to the D-Day beaches in Normandy and it has been hit and miss what I have found.

How do you guys plan these journeys best? Or can anyone recommend a good area SW Belgium and Nord Pas De Calais area to focus my searches.

Also - with all the Belgian Chateaus - how do you know they're derelict as they look spot on?!?! 

We're only going for one night, so any tips on utilising my time effectively greatly appreciated! 

Thanks,

Tam xxx


----------



## cogito (Oct 9, 2014)

Different research methods work better for different people. 

A lot of it comes down to tenacity and being able to move your problem solving skills laterally if you repeatedly come to a dead end in your searches.

As for telling if something is derelict or not, normally a quick Google will tell you.

Also when planning a trip, always pin more locations than you can physically do in the available time on the trip... That way if your main targets don't come to fruition for whatever reason, you have extra sites as a backup plan so you don't go disappointed.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 10, 2014)

cogito said:


> Different research methods work better for different people.
> 
> A lot of it comes down to tenacity and being able to move your problem solving skills laterally if you repeatedly come to a dead end in your searches.
> 
> ...



What he said.


----------

